# Java Fern nutrient deficiency?



## falcooo (Sep 30, 2011)

...


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Is this the only plant in the tank ? Java fern grows slowly and their leaves last a long time, the slow reaction time to change combined with that their leaves can be partially damaged in the past but still hang around for a long time means that they are poor choices to gain insight into current water parameters. Fast growing plants or colored stems are much better indicators...


----------



## falcooo (Sep 30, 2011)

Xiaozhuang said:


> Is this the only plant in the tank ? Java fern grows slowly and their leaves last a long time, the slow reaction time to change combined with that their leaves can be partially damaged in the past but still hang around for a long time means that they are poor choices to gain insight into current water parameters. Fast growing plants or colored stems are much better indicators...


I have several other plants, anubias, hygro, crypts, marsilea (which might really be hydro japan), banana plant, etc....any everything else appears to be alright. The crypts melted down to nothing but are starting to grow back in nicely. I actually notice new java fern leaves sprouting from the rhizome.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

My experience/w Java Fern is that it is sensitive to air. The little bit of time they are out of the water to put them in the bag they sell them to you in or that time when you take them out at your house can expose them to air long enough to cause spots on the leaves particularly on the edges but really anywhere on them. I find that any/all of those plants which I have bought have had spots of dark on the leaves till those leaves were replaced as the plant grew older.


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

Interested in knowing this as well.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Xiaozhuang said:


> Is this the only plant in the tank ? Java fern grows slowly and their leaves last a long time, the slow reaction time to change combined with that their leaves can be partially damaged in the past but still hang around for a long time means that they are poor choices to gain insight into current water parameters. Fast growing plants or colored stems are much better indicators...


I agree.

Java ferns are the last plant to develop deficiencies in a tank. If your other plants are doing well then the fern is probably just shedding its older leaves.


----------



## falcooo (Sep 30, 2011)

Okay, thanks for all the insights guys....glad to hear it's nothing to be concerned with.


----------

